# low sperm count and opk



## ladders (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello ladies
Im new to forums and apologise now if i do not use or know the correct abbreviations for things. 
My dh have been ttc for 6 months and have found out he has a low sperm count.  He wants to make lifestyle changes and keep trying before going further with any treatment etc. I have been using the clearblue dual hormone opk and my question is with a low sperm count how often over the four fertile days it gives you should we dtd? Everyday still or every other and if every other which two? 
Thank you


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Every other day is best, my hubby had a zero count, and we found Wellman Multivitamins gave him a natural boost - as he ended up with a million swimmers when we went through ICSI.... and our sperm donor was left unused.

You might like to have a look over here - it's the male factor area: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Best of luck
Sheila


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Ladders, I've been wondering this myself because I feel like we don't have sex often enough (neither of us have a massive libido) and that's why we haven't got pregnant (which is rubbish because we have medical reasons!) we usually do it 2-3 times a week (although to be honest we don't always do it this often - we've been together 15 years!!!) My hubby has a low sperm count and really poor morphology so I think every other day is better than every day but I'm not sure. I've found TTC has really put a strain on our sex life  

I think it's a good idea to make lifestyle changes before rushing ahead with treatment. My hubby takes Wellman conception and recently starting eating oily fish and we now both take a fish oil supplement as well as Co-Enzyme Q10 which I read about in a Zita West book. We've also been eating super healthy and swimming twice a week. His first SA last year was 10million with 2% morphology, and his sample for our round of IVF was 22million and 5% morphology so it's improved a bit...

xx


----------

